# is this a good bulking diet



## Arc (Jan 17, 2013)

I have been busy the past 6 month with work and life, i have lost a lot of weight, now i am 165 lb

i begin to bulk up with this diet and i am keeping it pretty basic as i am on low budget right now



> Meal 1
> 100g oat + 100g peanut + 500 ml milk + 1 banana
> 
> Meal 2
> ...


----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

Should be fine if total calories are right, which you can judge by weight and fat gain. My gut feeling is calories may be high but only you will know.


----------



## Tomahawk (Dec 24, 2014)

My first thought is that you're going to get fat.

What is your current diet like now?


----------



## Dead lee (Jul 4, 2010)

A calorie total would help... but everyones bulking calories are different anyway.

whats 100g peanut?


----------



## ah24 (Jun 25, 2006)

Looks quite high in carbs / fats but not all that high in protein?


----------



## Brook877 (May 16, 2012)

Looks like a lot of food for 165lb.

Going too hard too fast will only lead to A- getting fat, or B- giving up because you're sick of the sheer amount of food, each to their own but personally I'd look at small increases over your current intake.


----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

ah24 said:


> Looks quite high in carbs / fats but not all that high in protein?


He'll be getting >1g protein per lb on that lot (somewhere over 200g I reckon). Guess it depends how much you think he needs. Not sure if natty or not actually.


----------



## AncientOldBloke (Dec 11, 2014)

But where's the veg and fibre?

1. Chuck some spinach or broccoli or kidney beans in while the rice is half done

2. Swap in different things on different days or it's pretty much prison food


----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

> But where's the veg and fibre?


200g of oats, a banana and lots of salad? More variety would definitely help though, and it does rather depend how much salad we're talking.


----------



## dangedan (Oct 26, 2015)

to much rice and where are your eggs?

my diet

breakfast - porridge,blueberries,scoop of peanut butter handful of almonds

snack- 2eggs on brown bread or tuna sandwich

dinner - chicken kale,brocolli,sweet potato mash gravy

pre workout protein shake banana and peanut butter bcaa tablets

post workout my tea - steak or turkey with veg or rice or salad or a omelette with mixed salad ect in it

snack handful of almonds greek yogurt brazil nuts honey strawberries raspberries blueberries

rough guide to what I useally eat I do mix it up a little bare in mind


----------



## dangedan (Oct 26, 2015)

dangedan said:


> to much rice IMO
> 
> my diet
> 
> ...


----------

